# The H. gigas project.



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Inspired by RobC on youtube...

YouTube - tarantulaguy1976's Channel

I decided to give a H. gigas set up a go with the hope of observing some swimming/fishing behaviour.

So far not so good! First issue was the set up. Got a regular fish tank, and sectioned it into two, one holding eco earth the other water. Original i was using thick plastic sheeting, but no matter how much silicone i threw at it simply couldn't get a waterproof seal stopping the water draining into the eco earth. Luckily however i cracked it using a piece of acrylic sheet cut the size. The straight edge made it much easier to seal.

From the pics you can see the left side is a water area, containing a few fish/heater/filter. and the other side a nice large area with a good foot deep of eco earth. I placed a few branches over hanging the water as from what ive seen the T needs some form of foot hold to pull itself down into the water.

I went for the design i did because it allows for viewing of the fish to a greater extent then a sunken pond like set up used in rob c's video. Should also allow for better viewing if the T decides to swim.

There are a few _tetras_ and _guppies_ in the water which you wont be able to see in the pic. Think its going to be difficult getting the balance enough in there so that it looks nice to the observer, but not so many that the T can catch them too easily and so gorge themselves. For obvious reasons keeping to fish that are cheap!

*Front View*

















*Overhead view*

















Set-up all sorted, however more problems getting the H gigas specimen. Ordered it off a well known dealer. Was surprised when it was posted out on Monday as all other orders I placed last week everyone has quite rightly postponed postage until the weather shifts.

The worst happened, the royal mail didn't make and deliveries because of the heavy snow and the T spent an extra night in the sorting office which of course by then the heat pad ran out. 

It was DOA. What didn't help was it started to moult during transit. Made some progress but looks like exoskeleton hardened before it could wriggle out. It appears the cold finished it off.

So now got a fancy set up and no H gigas. :bash: 

Anyway thought id share how the set ups gone, See if anyone else has tried something similar?

Adding the following pics of the dead t. Not to be gross, just to make it crystal clear to anyone posting in this weather of the risks.

*Just unpacked*









*Dorsal Shot*









*Ventral *









*Gun Show
*









Once i have a H gigas settled in there ill get some pics up of it swimming/fishing if i can.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry to hear about the loss. Can't believe someone would send out in this weather.

I was quite impressed at seeing robc's H. Gigas actually in the water and it had itself under a bit branch or something and was just chilling out there under the water:lol2:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't believe some people continue to send out in this weather, it's completely irresponsible. It seems that common sense isn't so common anymore.

On a positive note, the tank looks awesome! You'll have to keep updating this thread. I'll definitely be checking back! :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm they shouldn't of sent it out for three reasons, one it's to cold! Any idiot in there right mind should realise this, two it's still not long after christmas so the post is still crappy, and three the poor spider at that size would of really shown signs of being in pre-moult like not feeding etc. So whoever you got her off i wouldn't buy off them again. 

On a plus side though amazing set up! Be nice to see it with a nice healthy T in there : victory:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wicked setup Jack, wish i had the time/money/space for one like that!!

Its a shame about the gigas. When the weather gets warmer you definately gotta get them and keep this thread updated!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Good to see someone having a go at this. Fantastic job mate. I love watching RobC's videos, especially his H. gigas enclosure one!

Such a shame about the spider though, perhaps these pics can give people a kick up the bum about posting in this weather.....You just dont do it.

I'll look forward to seeing pics of a healthy H. gigas mooching around your enclosure : victory:


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

wow great enclosure just a shame the t didnt get to enjoy it i bet you cant wait till its warmer and you can puit another t in there and see if you can catch its swimming and fishing behaviour. great enclosure


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

jack_rep said:


> Inspired by RobC on youtube...
> 
> YouTube - tarantulaguy1976's Channel
> 
> ...


 
That well known dealer wouldn't be TSS would it ? Only place i know of who has adults of these at the mo. If so then it says it all but im sure people will defend them on this too so hey. Poor spider

Great looking set up though:no1:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys. and yeah its a real shame about the T, totally unnecessary death. 




Arachnoking said:


> That well known dealer wouldn't be TSS would it ?


Nup not the spider shop. Haven't bought anything from then since that importation trouble they had.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

same but that was history and they no they are in the wrong at the mo


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

You didn't look very hard because virginia cheeseman has them for sale.



Arachnoking said:


> That well known dealer wouldn't be TSS would it ? Only place i know of who has adults of these at the mo. If so then it says it all but im sure people will defend them on this too so hey. Poor spider
> 
> Great looking set up though:no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

perthchickie said:


> You didn't look very hard because virginia cheeseman has them for sale.


as does Bugzuk

AFAIK TSS is not a synonym for Al-Qaeda


----------



## alexd (Aug 31, 2009)

never been on bugz uk... ill take a look now


----------

